# New Level of Stupid in California



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Newsom just signed a bill that reaches a new level of stupid in California

https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-law-bans-small-off-174600432.html


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

I wouldn't live there if you gave me a $20M 
Beverly Hills mansion. 
I'm serious.
It was wonderful in the 60's when the Beverly hillbillies moved there but just when you think hear the nuttiest ever it gets worse!
Any and every politician especially high level governor, Congress, senator, president it should be mandatory they must pass a mental evaluation, have some experience working in the private sector and pass a simple high school government exam.
The largest battery chainsaw I researched has an 18" bar. 
Has Newsom a clue what size saws California loggers use now?
How many landscapers are there in LA county alone? A million? 
The man is insane.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

And then the main problem is that so much of their crap comes back to haunt the rest of us.
The d***** politicians figure if California can get away with they can also.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I love all 44 of the United States of America. I hope that New Jersey, New York, Massachusetts, Michigan. Oregon and California will one day rejoin the union.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

fuddy1952 said:


> I wouldn't live there if you gave me a $20M
> Beverly Hills mansion.
> I'm serious.
> It was wonderful in the 60's when the Beverly hillbillies moved there but just when you think hear the nuttiest ever it gets worse!
> ...


 Well.... That does solve the PITA of determining if the replacement V-twin you're looking to buy is "California Emissions". The demise of the IC small engine is inevitable. With this crap launching in CA, it opens a market for the OEM's to start developing equipment that can actually do the work. Just glad those knuckleheads get to be the "test market" for that $20,000, 38", electric z-turn


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> I love all 44 of the United States of America. I hope that New Jersey, New York, Massachusetts, Michigan. Oregon and California will one day rejoin the union.


Didn't Obama say there were 56 States?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes he did! Kind of shows how well he studied in school.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> Yes he did! Kind of shows how well he studied in school.


Wasn't sure at the time if he really knew or not, but lately it's become obvious he was just repeating what Uncle Joe told him


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

bontai Joe said:


> I love all 44 of the United States of America. I hope that New Jersey, New York, Massachusetts, Michigan. Oregon and California will one day rejoin the union.


The only thing screwed up with Michigan is the sheeple voted in an a'hole Democrat governor. I didn't vote for her, in fact I did not vote for her Republican opposition either because he (Schutte) was as much of a crooked bigot as she is.

Rest assured, she's a one term idiot. Her republican opponent (the retired police chief of Detroit who happens to be black) and is a devout Republican who believes in law and order and fair government for the people and not personal gain is leading her by 10 percentage points and he hasn't even had an official rally yet.

She's done

Between the lockdowns and her continually trying to shutdown Line 5, shes as done as done can be. Donald Duck could run against her and win. People here despise her and her leftist cabinet.

Michigan is alive and well despite what you read in the rags.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Newsom feel emboldened now because he won the rigged recall election. I'm beginning to think that Newsom is really Biden's son, not Hunter.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> The only thing screwed up with Michigan is the sheeple voted in an a'hole Democrat governor. I didn't vote for her, in fact I did not vote for her Republican opposition either because he (Schutte) was as much of a crooked bigot as she is.
> 
> Rest assured, she's a one term idiot. Her republican opponent (the retired police chief of Detroit who happens to be black) and is a devout Republican who believes in law and order and fair government for the people and not personal gain is leading her by 10 percentage points and he hasn't even had an official rally yet.
> 
> ...


Can't really hold it against Michigan, but Governor George did spawn Mitch..... Old George was a pretty straight up, old school Republican, and he gave us the Rambler as a poor mans ride. With Mitch, it's just hard to trust any guy worth $250M, with a TV preacher haircut, and claiming to have my best interest at heart. We have him to thank for personally handing us an additional 4 years of Obama...


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Next CA will ban trains, trucks, ships and airplanes, which is fine. Shipping is already diverting to Freeport TX.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I keep waiting for that cataclysmic event when the San Andreas fault splits and half of it slides into the Pacific. People that follow those things say it could be anytime...

The one positive thing we have up here are the Great Lakes. Water is never an issue. In fact here where the farm is, you can actually drive a point and hit water about anywhere. Might not be potable but it's good for other uses. Our well is 152 feet deep and cased and the mean water level stays at about 100 feet no matter how hard we draw on it.

The Southwest is drying up. Up here, not a worry.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Here ya go boys................The 5 best electric zero turn mowers.......Might be required reading in the future.....LOL



https://theyardandgarden.com/best-electric-zero-turn-mower/#:~:text=You%20can%20measure%20battery%20power%20length%20by%20amp-hours%3B,over%20more%20time%20with%20a%20higher%20Ah%20battery


.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> Here ya go boys................The 5 best electric zero turn mowers.......Might be required reading in the future.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guy started reminding me of Uncle Joe when he started talking BS about z-turns with 2-stroke engines in them and top mowing speeds of 7-8 MPH. Then he comes up with Ryobi as the best? I'd buy a Chicago Electric drill at Harbor Freight, before I'd waste my money on a Ryobi drill, and their electric z-turns are the best?? Sure thing Dude....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Guy started reminding me of Uncle Joe when he started talking BS about z-turns with 2-stroke engines in them and top mowing speeds of 7-8 MPH. Then he comes up with Ryobi as the best? I'd buy a Chicago Electric drill at Harbor Freight, before I'd waste my money on a Ryobi drill, and their electric z-turns are the best?? Sure thing Dude....




LOL......Yeppers........Nothing there but pure propaganda........


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Mow time appears to be pretty short with all of them whereas recharge times are long. I guess Californians will be mowing their lawns in shifts soon.


----------



## dr03773 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bob Driver said:


> Newsom just signed a bill that reaches a new level of stupid in California
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/california-law-bans-small-off-174600432.html



Move if you live there.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Easier said than done. Might work if you own nothing and live out of a knapsack.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

they made their liberal beds and they can lay right in it and roll around. Wonder if they got around to putting crap bags out for all the street crapping bums yet. Wonder how those electric fire trucks and ambulances are gonna workout.

I’m thinking they should go with AC Delco helicopters and ban airlines from the state if they’re serious about it…..Texas would gladly accept John Wayne Airport🤔. Thinking a good place would be near Plano along the Chisholm Cattle Trail.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm thinking the whole state needs to slide into the Pacific.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Is anyone really surprised at Newsom's or any other politician's action in CA in the last 20 years? I sure am not.....The more they get by with the more they will do....


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

To the States credit they have a strong set of folks with normal values. It’s just they’re out numbered. 

They did give us Reagan and Wayne. The issue is they replaced them with Pelaton Speaker of the House.

But do remember the priceless moment….when she showed up with her slumber party fellas to board a military transport for their photo op…..only to be told the President said NO….time to leave! I would have paid a months salary to have a front row seat with some beer and popcorn for that show.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I agree.......People up in the north and inland from the coast in central and down south are mostly decent normal people I have found. CA really needs to be two states....North and South.....It has worked for a few other places.....


----------

